# Swing set help/advice needed



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

We want to build a swing set for our back yard. Looked at several options today, and aside from being painfully expensive, we couldn't really find exactly what we want. Basically, we are looking for one of two things - just a basic swing set, room for two or three swings at most. A-frame construction. Similar to this, except not so stupidly expensive.

Alternatively, a basic set with a small fort at one end, with a smaller swing beam. There is one set up outside of Home Depot (in Ottawa, at least), but they don't sell the kit any more. Kinda like this but not as large (or as expensive).

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of thing, and can offer advice? My building skills are not bad, but starting completely from scratch for a fort system would be beyond me. We have found the basic set for $200, but really need it to be less than that. The full size thing would only be an option if my parents chip in, so it could go $400 or less.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking further at the realities of pressure treated lumber, we won't be using that. Which means cedar, which means almost double the lumber cost. Still, any info, ideas, suggestions are more than welcome.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

RevMatt: My two cents. That swing set in the bigger system wouldn't really hold well into the ground without being anchored to the "fort" on the other side.

Lumber itself adds up surprisingly quickly. My suggestion is to start by making the small fort platform. You can buy steel spike anchors that you can drive into the ground, then bolt wood posts into them. I've used them and they work well--and have the benefit of being removable, unlike concrete.

Build a four-poster platform, using large bolts to bolt it straight through the four posts. Use deck wood for floors and inexpensive 4 X 1 lumber to build the "fence." You can add a roof later if you like. 

Attach a beam and the two angled posts for swings to the platform. I would make this a complete triangle for stability, then drive stakes through the flat part into the ground.

The slide in the photo is easy to install (just bolts) but the price was better at Rona than at Home Depot.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

If you go to Home Hardware, you might be able to find a basic A-frame swing set. I did several years ago. In fact, I think I saw one at my local HH when I was there earlier today.

As for the PT versus cedar, I wouldn't worry about it in terms of child safety. Unless you are raising a bunch of beaver kits,  a child couldn't ingest enough of the copper-based material to even make himeslf sick. Now, you do have to be careful about the fittings, since the removal of arsenic and the increase in the level of copper in the PT solution means that dissimlar metals will react with the wood. You have to be sure to use stainless or epoxy coated steel fasteners. Depending on their costs, it might be worth paying the premium for cedar.

Good luck with the project! I know it will get a lot of use; ours certainly did!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

It was the instructions with the wood, telling me only to cut it while wearing gloves and a mask, and to be sure to clean up all sawdust immediately that caused the most worry. We have found a set at Crappy Tire that is not perfectly ideal, but might do. I'll look and see if there is a HH in Ottawa. Haven't noticed one anywhere.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

http://www.homehardware.ca/en/storelocator_2.php


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Your link didn't work for some reason, but I did find many stores through the site. Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Np


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

We bought the $49.00 Canadian Tire metal swing with two swings and a two person ... um... what IS that called*. But the frame wasn't timber. Got just as many 'wee!!!'s. Only important thing - ANCHOR it.

*edit: according to Cdn Tire it's called a 'Glide Ride'. And apparently the package is $99.00 now. Our kid is now in Grade 11, an honour student, and apparently well adjusted despite NOT having the 'cedar swing' package. Although we did already have a tree house AND a cedar barn ...


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm ignoring the metal ones, because all of my experiences of them have ended in early rust. It one survived on the wetcoast, however....


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

RevMatt said:


> I'm ignoring the metal ones, because all of my experiences of them have ended in early rust. It one survived on the wetcoast, however....


Ours got moss on it, not rust. But we only used it for a few years until she outgrew it, (the swings at the school are SO much better than anything you can build at home) and then we donated it to the little girl next door. I was just wondering how much you'd want to invest in something, especially as you're renting. (The wooden ones are nicer, but ... hard to move.)


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

RevMatt, we got our metal set about eight years ago. It is still in good shape and I'm looking to pass it on. A little care in assembly and a coat of car wax once or twice a year helps preserve the set and kept it useable far longer than our kids have used it.

We looked at PT and cedar before going downscale to metal. We discarded the cedar because it was too expensive and the PT because of the controversy of child exposure to the chemicals in the wood.

I'm satisfied with the way things have worked out.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks. I'll have to talk to my better half, and maybe we will reconsider. Elaine, we are renting, but it will be a long time 'til we are able to buy, and in any case, aren't planning to leave the city. So unbolting it and moving it wouldn't be a huge deal. But good to hear some good experiences with the metal ones. Would certainly save a whack of money.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

If the child(ren) are young, the metal ones will do nicely. Just make sure they are anchored into the ground well.

As for working with PT wood, wearing gloves and a dust mask is a good idea for _any_ type of wood. Cedar has its own natural preservatives that can cause problems, again only if ingested in large quantities, and inhaling any wood dust is not good for the lungs.

We bought a steel swing set when our daughter was younger, and it held up very well. It is a good first step, and will give you a good idea as to how much use it will get. Best of luck!


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------

